
Animal Grief in the 19th Century - Avawelles
https://mimimatthews.com/2016/03/03/animal-grief-in-the-19th-century/
======
jhbadger
Of course in the 19th century grief was much more of a thing even for people
-- it wasn't at all unusual for several of your children to die young, and
even adults weren't immune to various epidemics like cholera. These days
someone dying before being elderly is considered a freak tragedy rather than
just a fact of life.

------
a2tech
I guess I didn't need to go through the WHOLE day without crying

~~~
mikestew
That opening picture did it for me. It reminded me of the loss of one of our
dogs last year. We have a camera to keep an eye on the dogs (mainly to make
sure our female doesn't chew something). At work a day or two after the dog
was put down I was constantly bugged by the camera alerts, as the camera was
picking up noise. That noise turned out to be our female howling away...for
hours. I left work early, and worked from home the rest of that week. Few
things break my heart, and that was one of them.

